# 30 Year Wedding Anniversary Gift



## parallel (Aug 20, 2019)

Today Mrs. Parallel and I celebrated 30 years of married bliss. I had wanted to get her a new wedding band set but she found me out and put the kibosh on that. One of the things I fell in love with is that Mrs. Parallel is the opposite of high maintenance. Hell... she's been driving my Dad's 2005 highlander ever since he passed and any time I tried to discuss buying a new one she would point out that there's "nothing wrong with it." 

So I finally came out and asked her what she wanted for an anniversary gift... a new Toyota 4Runner. Well Hell yeah! 












I was hoping to get one in "Blizzard Pearl" paint (pearls being the traditional gift for 30th anniversary) but that apparently only comes in the "limited" which doesn't have the off road goodies that we wanted (crawl control, KBSS, ect.) so we went with the TRD Off Road. Before we take this on the muddy trails of South Louisiana we MUST get rid of the anemic tires at the very least.

So... we actually bought this weeks ago and I couldn't see allowing this milestone to pass without SOMETHING for her to unwrap. So... 



Pearls are after all the traditional gift for a 30th wedding anniversary.


----------



## parallel (Aug 20, 2019)

So long ago... yet seems like yesterday.


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 20, 2019)

Congrats to both of you. But, you made a mistake buying a Toyota. You'll go broke buying all the cool shit that's available. #overland will set you back an easy $10k and then you'll come to terms there's still another $10k to spend. I'm married to my Tacoma.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 20, 2019)

parallel said:


> ...*I was hoping to get one in "Blizzard Pearl" paint* (pearls being the traditional gift for 30th anniversary) but that apparently only comes in the "limited" which doesn't have the off road goodies that we wanted (crawl control, KBSS, ect.) so we went with the TRD Off Road. Before we take this on the muddy trails of South Louisiana we MUST get rid of the anemic tires at the very least...


I highly recommend anything with the word "Blizzard" in the name but looks like you did good! 👍

Congrats on 30 years!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 20, 2019)

Congratulations my brother on the achievement. Sounds like you definitely have a winner!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2019)

LMAO that you got the lovely Mrs Parallel a TRD (read turd) for your anniversary...  only the Navy could do that and get away with it....

Congrats brother, may you have 30 more years (at least) with her.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2019)

Congrats to both you and Mrs. Parallel!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 20, 2019)

Congrats on the 30th!


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 20, 2019)

Congratulations, Boats!

Nice ride.....


----------



## Gunz (Aug 20, 2019)

Congrats Parallel and Mrs P. Wow, she cleaned up.

Geez, I thought the traditional 30th was beer and burritos.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 20, 2019)

Mosel tov brother!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2019)

Congrats!

I’ve had two 4-Runners, will absolutely have a 3ed.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Congratulations! Toyota’s are the heat!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 21, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 21, 2019)

Congrats!  May you do it again!  Oh, wait... That would be 60, not another 30... My bad...

LL


----------

